# Man shot wife dead while snake hunting



## K3nny (May 25, 2011)

Man shot wife dead while snake hunting

incredibly sad, another reason why snakes and guns just don't mix 
but then again theres not much proof of what exactly happened, so for his sake hope it really was "just an accident"

oh P.S. the submission form link for reptile news doesnt seem to work for me


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 25, 2011)

I'd have shot my wife as well, if she was out snake hunting..


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if she was insured???? :-0


----------



## snakeluvver (May 25, 2011)

Well what retard would be out snake hunting at night with a gun? He should be locked up anyway!


----------



## Banjo (May 25, 2011)

Damn


----------



## longqi (May 25, 2011)

If you read the story it does sound a bit sus
First question would be
'Exactly how did you convince your wife to go chasing a snake at 10pm??"

A woman who loved snakes might do that just for fun
But a woman who was so scared of snakes that she wanted it dead would never even contemplate wandering around at night with a torch and a rifle hunting a snake


----------



## Torah (May 25, 2011)

wow ! what ever happened to taking aim first and shooting next ???


----------



## Boondocker (May 25, 2011)

K3nny said:


> incredibly sad, another reason why snakes and guns just don't mix


 
_Another_ reason? What were the other reasons?


----------



## eitak (May 25, 2011)

It wasn't the wife hunting the husband was hunting and shot the wife as she was walking from the shed to the house . . 

"Geoff Sleba, 40, was searching for a snake when the gun we was holding accidentally discharged . .

He became startled and misfired after the snake he was looking for slithered across his feet at 10pm on April 24, 2008.

The shot killed his 33-year-old wife, Leanne Sleba, who was walking from a shed on the couple's Kingsthorpe property, the court heard."


----------



## longqi (May 25, 2011)

It also says she was shot from 1metre away

I cannot think of any woman who would walk anywhere at night with both a snake being chased and someone with a rifle chasing it?
Maybe she was the one who saw the snake and asked hubby to come shoot it?
But I would still be asking a few questions I think


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> It also says she was shot from 1metre away
> 
> I cannot think of any woman who would walk anywhere at night with both a snake being chased and someone with a rifle chasing it?
> Maybe she was the one who saw the snake and asked hubby to come shoot it?
> But I would still be asking a few questions I think


 
Such a cynic, Inspector Longqi...


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

longqi said:


> It also says she was shot from 1metre away
> 
> I cannot think of any woman who would walk anywhere at night with both a snake being chased and someone with a rifle chasing it?
> Maybe she was the one who saw the snake and asked hubby to come shoot it?
> But I would still be asking a few questions I think


There is always one nutter(exhibit A LOL)
I agree with more questions being asked LOL I may be sinacle(kknow it's spelt wrong lol)but I reckon she had a whopping insurance policy??


----------



## eitak (May 25, 2011)

while i agree that it is strange i'm sure the police would also think this and it was originally a murder case but after finding no motive didn't charge the hubby (so i assume no insurance) . . its just a freak accident . . things happen . . where i live about a year ago a lady was walking to work when a lawn mower on the other side of the rd flicked something up it shot across the rd and hit her head and she died . .


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2011)

If i was him i would have turned the gun around and shot myself i don't think i could live after a mistake as such......


----------



## GrantD (May 25, 2011)

The interesting quote from the Courier Mail is;

"The inquest will today hear from snake experts _who will answer questions about the 11.6C to 12.4C temperature on the night Ms Sleba died_. A second firearm safety expert will also give evidence."


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 25, 2011)

I'm gonna PMSL if this expert gets on the stand and says it was too cold for a snake to be out and that it was most probably tucked up in bed!!!! I reckon he topped her for insurance money!!!!


----------



## KingSirloin (May 25, 2011)

mumofsnakelover said:


> ...... I reckon he topped her for insurance money!!!!



Might have done if for sanity....or to 'save' money.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 25, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> Might have done if for sanity....or to 'save' money.


 That is hilarious PMSL......


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 25, 2011)

my bosses dad was out hunting kangaroos in thongs when and brown tagged him on the foot. while trying to shoot it in rage he luckily missed and got his toe instead. Inevitably from the amount of blood loss the poison drained from his foot lol.


----------



## -Peter (May 25, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> my bosses dad was out hunting kangaroos in thongs when and brown tagged him on the foot. while trying to shoot it in rage he luckily missed and got his toe instead. Inevitably from the amount of blood loss the poison drained from his foot lol.


 
Would have been a dry bite, bleeding doesn't stop venom.


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2011)

What an alibi! :?


----------



## K3nny (May 25, 2011)

Boondocker said:


> _Another_ reason? What were the other reasons?



first reason is if he missed and the poor lady lived, well, nothin like a woman raging on her husband for being a total idiot


----------



## Boondocker (May 26, 2011)

K3nny said:


> first reason is if he missed and the poor lady lived, well, nothin like a woman raging on her husband for being a total idiot


 
But he didn't miss. 

You're saying guns and snakes don't mix because if you wound your wife, she'll be really mad. Amazingly convoluted chain of logic there. I want to try it. I say, cameras and sunnies don't mix. Because if I lose my sunnies, looking for them will make me late getting home for dinner and piss my wife off.


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

and i'll hazard a bet that the gun didn't go off accidently and if the snake experts say that it was too cold for snakey to be out then to a jury (i know he wasn't charged) it will look like murder....

i mean generally if 'hunting' you aim at the target...this being the snake, yet he 'misfired' and got his wife instead as he felt something slither over his feet?

what, did he not want to lose a toe? to me this smells of murder or at least manslaughter.


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 26, 2011)

this is no doubt murder not a mistaken gun accident night in the dark hunting an imaginary snake.
no doubt this liar will get off with slap on wrist.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 26, 2011)

> e instead. Inevitably from the amount of blood loss the poison drained from his foot lol. Would have been a dry bite, bleeding doesn't stop venom.



If there is enough blood flow concentrated leaving directly from the area bitten it might. Not to mention if you shoot off what was bitten I am sure that would get rid of the venom.


----------



## Defective (May 26, 2011)

sacred_DUC said:


> this is no doubt murder not a mistaken gun accident night in the dark hunting an imaginary snake.
> no doubt this liar will get off with slap on wrist.


 
he did get off, he wasn't charged with murder.


----------

